# Bleheri sword stem detaching



## The One True Smaug (Apr 5, 2008)

I recently relocated 3 bleheri from the back to the front of my planted tank so they would be less cramped,get more light and be more visible.I have had these for 4 years and they have always been semi healthy but used to be twice the size they are now.The stems ar detaching just above the substrate.Is this just a temporary reaction to being moved or have I killed them?My other plants including my amazon swords are fine.


----------



## The One True Smaug (Apr 5, 2008)

Helllooooooo!?Anyone out there?Wow ,I stumped the whole forum with this one!


----------



## cs_gardener (Apr 28, 2006)

This sounds like the problem I've had with my red rubin swords. They gradually shrank in size over a period of time, I finally moved them to try and get them in a better position so they'd recover, and instead they lost most of their leaves. I thought they were goners, but they eventually did come back (after months of looking like they were on their deathbeds) and are looking the best they ever have - not as tall as I'd like, but healthy nonetheless. I'd be patient with yours, remove any dead or dying leaves and give them time to recover. Maybe offer them root tabs for a boost if you don't have a rich substrate. Hopefully yours will come back as mine did. Good luck!


----------



## The One True Smaug (Apr 5, 2008)

Thanks for the reply,I will wait and see.I do have fluorite and I use plant tabs as well.


----------

